
The story of MS Visual Studio C99 support (or why we can't have nice things) - LiveTheDream
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2012-February/116258.html
======
saurik
"""Thanks for submitting this suggestion. I've resolved it as Won't Fix,
because we currently have no plans to implement C99 Core Language features.
While we recognize that a few programmers are interested in those features,
our finite development and testing resources force us to focus on implementing
features that will have the greatest impact on the greatest number of
programmers, which means C++."""

\--
[http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/5...](http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/531634/support-
iso-c99-standard)

"""Unfortunately 1) There are many, many more users of the Microsoft C++
compiler than there are of the C compiler; 2) Anytime we do customers
discussion and/or solicit feedback the overwhelming response is that we should
focus on C++ (especially at the moment C++-0x); 3) We just don't have the
resources to do everything we would like. So while we are slowly improving our
C-99 support (and we are active in the C-1x discussions) I can't promise we'll
add any of these features."""

\--
[http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/5...](http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/526116/c99-support)

------
grout
Microsoft wants to kill C. I don't know why.

